# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΛΗΨΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ

## aze

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
    Στο χωριό μου δεν έχω καθόλου ψηφιακό σήμα της DIGEA , επειδή δεν έχω οπτική επαφή  με τον πλησιέστερο αναμεταδότη. Δεν πιάνω απολύτως κανένα τηλεοπτικό κανάλι. Σκεφτομαι να εγκαταστήσω δορυφορικό πιάτο  προκειμένου να βλέπω τα ελεύθερα Ελληνικά κανάλια.
 'Ηθελα να ρωτήσω :
  α) Από πιο δορυφόρο εκπέμπουν ?
 β) Εκπέμπουν από τον ίδιο ή από διαφορετικούς δορυφόρους ?
 γ) Υπάρχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα στη λήψη τους ?
 Και δ) Πόσο περίπου είναι το κόστος για αυτό ? (Υλικά και Εργατικά).




                      Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε συμβουλή ή πρόταση.-

----------


## ^Active^

Τα βασικα καναλια της Digea εκπεμπουν στις 3 ανατολικα απο τον Eutelsat 3d. Καλο θα ειναι να βαλεις πιατο απο 80 ποντους και επανω για να μην εχεις προβλημα στην ληψη. Το κοστος για εναν decoder πιατο και εγκατασταση υπολογισε γυρω στα 150 euro. Εχω δοκιμασει 2 δεκτες ο ενας ειναι ο edission progressiv hd nano  και ο αλλος ειναι ο commando 1000 hd, και οι δυο στο ιδιο κοστος περιπου 40 ευρω περιπου. Για οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## geob

> Τα βασικα καναλια της Digea εκπεμπουν στις 3 ανατολικα απο τον Eutelsat 3d. Καλο θα ειναι να βαλεις πιατο απο 80 ποντους και επανω για να μην εχεις προβλημα στην ληψη. Το κοστος για εναν decoder πιατο και εγκατασταση υπολογισε γυρω στα 150 euro. Εχω δοκιμασει 2 δεκτες ο ενας ειναι ο edission progressiv hd nano  και ο αλλος ειναι ο commando 1000 hd, και οι δυο στο ιδιο κοστος περιπου 40 ευρω περιπου. Για οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε.



Να σε ρωτήσω, από όσο θυμάμαι η digea τα κανάλια τα έστελνε κωδικοποιημένα τώρα άλλαξε αυτό; Η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## katmadas

Οχι δεν αλλαξε αλλα αναβθμιζεις τον αποκοδικοποιητη (hd nano δοκιμασα εγω) και εχει μεσα τα καναλια με τα κλειδια ετοιμα.
Κουμπωνεις το καλωδιο και τελος...

----------


## navar

ναι ειναι κλειδωμένα με ενα κλειδί BISS το οποίο είναι αστειο. μπαίνει απλα για να μπει βασει νομοθεσίας οπως πολυ σωστα ειπαν και ποιο πάνω τουλαχιστον στα edision αν τα αναβαυμισεις απο το sat-soft.net εχουν το κλειδί ενσωματομένο

----------


## picdev

Το έβαλα στη Τήνο και δουλεύει τζαμί . απλά πρέπει να ξέρεις τον αναμεταδότη και τη συχνότητα το,υ lnb. Εγώ φωναξα  πεδίομέτρο γιατί μπορούσα να τον βρω , γενικά λένε ότι είναι δύσκολος .

----------


## aze

Καλημέρα,
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.
Θα αγοράσω τον εξοπλισμό και επειδή το χωριό είναι μακριά  θα προσπαθήσω να το βάλω και να το συντονίσω μόνος μου , διαφορετικά θα φωνάξω τεχνικό.

----------


## navar

θέλει τουλάχιστον 80αρι πιάτο και καλό συντονυσμό , αλλιώς τζίφος !

----------


## aser

> Καλημέρα,
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.
> Θα αγοράσω τον εξοπλισμό και επειδή το χωριό είναι μακριά  θα προσπαθήσω να το βάλω και να το συντονίσω μόνος μου , διαφορετικά θα φωνάξω τεχνικό.



Εχε υποψιν οτι χρειαζεται πολυ καλο αλφαδιασμα η βαση του πιατου.

Σε αυτο το site θα βρεις προς τα που πρεπει να κοιταει το πιατο θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα 
Σε αυτο το site θα σου βγαλει της μοιρες και την κλιση του lnb

----------


## aze

Φίλε navar,
Ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν για το  συντονισμό είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζω και τις δορυφορικές συχνότητες  των καναλιών και αν ναι που μπορώ αυτές που ισχύουν σήμερα?
                                                           Ευχαριστώ

----------


## navar

> Φίλε navar,
> Ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν για το  συντονισμό είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζω και τις δορυφορικές συχνότητες  των καναλιών και αν ναι που μπορώ αυτές που ισχύουν σήμερα?
>                                                            Ευχαριστώ



οχι δεν χρειάζεσαι συχνότητες , αν και μια λύση αν δεν έχεις πεδιόμετρο , είναι να ζητήσεις απο το μαγαζί που θα πάρεις τον δέκτη να σου έχουν κατεβασμενα τα καναλια ,ωστε να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δεκτη σαν πεδιόμετρο για μικρορύθμιση ! ευκολη διαδικασία δεν θα είναι σε καμία περίπτωση χωρίς πεδιόμετρο αλλα αν επιμένεις να το παλέψεις κάντο !
δυο σελίδες για ενημέρωση ειναι

kingofsat και lyngsat

----------

aze (07-03-16)

----------


## aser

Δοκιμασε με την 12650 Η 27500  ειναι τα al jazzera ευκολη συχνοτητα την οποια αν την βγαλει θα εχει και την digea που ψαχνεις

12702 H 13960 Digea
12720 H 13960 Digea
12734 V 16750 Ερτ

http://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-3B-a...om-QAF-1R.html

----------


## katmadas

> Δοκιμασε με την 12650 Η 27500  ειναι τα al jazzera ευκολη συχνοτητα την οποια αν την βγαλει θα εχει και την digea που ψαχνεις
> 
> 12702 H 13960 Digea
> 12720 H 13960 Digea
> 12734 V 16750 Ερτ
> 
> http://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-3B-a...om-QAF-1R.html




o nano λειτουργει με 12 βολτ οποτε και με μια μπαταρια.
αν βρεις και ενα μικρο μονιτορ με 12 βολτ μπορεις να τα ανεβασεις πανω στο πιατο και να τον ποιασεις πανευκολα.
αλλιως μπορεις να τραβηξεις μπαλαντεζα και να βαλεις κανονικο μονιτορ.
αυτα αν δεν βρεις πεδιομετρο και επειδη ειναι  δυσκολο να ερθει τεχνικος...

----------


## Nightkeeper

Παιδιά υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος μα περαστουν τα κλειδιά BISS σε αλλο δεκτη εκτός απο αυτούς που αναφέρεται ? εχω 2 Τecnomate σε καινούργια κατάσταση(ΤΜ5200&ΤΜ5400αν θυμαμε καλα )

----------


## navar

> Παιδιά υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος μα περαστουν τα κλειδιά BISS σε αλλο δεκτη εκτός απο αυτούς που αναφέρεται ? εχω 2 Τecnomate σε καινούργια κατάσταση(ΤΜ5200&ΤΜ5400αν θυμαμε καλα )



αν ο δέκτης σου παίρνει κλειδιά , ναί θα περαστούν και αυτά !
απλά θα χρειαστεί να ψάξεις πως βαζεις κλειδιά στο μηχάνημα σου και ποια ειναι τα κλειδιά Bisss (τους δέκτες σου δεν τους ξέρω , και τα biss ειναι κατι ασσοι ! η κατι τέτοιο )

----------

Nightkeeper (08-03-16)

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Δοκιμασε με την 12650 Η 27500  ειναι τα al jazzera ευκολη συχνοτητα την οποια αν την βγαλει θα εχει και την digea που ψαχνεις



Δεν υπάρχει η συχνότητα αυτή.

----------


## dalai

Εκεινο το  dreambox 500  που μου εμεινε αμανατι απο τις χρυσες εποχες (ξερετε εσεις) μπορει να τα ανοιξει ?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Όχι, δεν υποστηρίζει dvb-s2.

----------


## aser

> Δεν υπάρχει η συχνότητα αυτή.




Τωρα το προσεξα οντως δεν υπαρχει, τοτε που εβαλα της 3 μοιρες με αυτη την συχνοτητα των βρηκα. 
Τεσπα αν βαλει της συχνοτητες της ερτ η digea δεν θα δυσκολευτει να των βρει.

----------


## aze

Τελικά θα πάρω έναν από τους δύο ή ΕDISION PROGRESSIV HD C ή τον AMIKO IMPULSE.
Προτάσεις ή υποδείξεις ευπρόσδεκτες.
Παρακαλώ τον διαχειριστή αν θεωρεί ότι αποτελεί διαφήμηση να διαγραφεί.

----------


## navar

> Τελικά θα πάρω έναν από τους δύο ή ΕDISION PROGRESSIV HD C ή τον AMIKO IMPULSE.
> Προτάσεις ή υποδείξεις ευπρόσδεκτες.
> Παρακαλώ τον διαχειριστή αν θεωρεί ότι αποτελεί διαφήμηση να διαγραφεί.



και τον "nano" να πάρεις που είναι και ο ποιό οικονομικός μια χαρά παίζει τα Digea,

----------

